# 

## Andrei

:
    4  (25   !),       ....
        ?
    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetlana_V

- ,      ,      ,        .       .

----------


## sema

*Svetlana_V*,       ,    ,     .  . 21   .
*Andrei*,       ""? . 26    ?

----------


## Andrei

""   -     !

----------


## AristoS

> ""   -     !


-,      ,    .
-,   ()    26  " ".
-,  (  .)      " ",    .
-,    (     ).  :yes:

----------


## sema

))      ?))))

----------


## almira

AristoS!      .     .   ,     .    .

----------


## AristoS

> AristoS!      .     .   ,     .    .


" .   ." 

 ,     ,     .  :yes:  

,   ""     (  ..) " "  .

    ().
  (-  ..) , , , 14001 + .
   (  ),   ,    ,   2000  (), 13001.

        .  :yes:

----------


## Dimk

,     ,     .  :yes:  

,   ""     (  ..) " "  .

    ().
  (-  ..) , , , 14001 + .
   (  ),   ,    ,   2000  (), 13001.

        .  :yes: [/QUOTE]
,  ,       21 .   .....? ?

----------


## Dimk

,  ,       ?     ,  - )))) 
   . ,  ,       21 .   .....? ?

----------

.      (   ).      (  . .  ,  -   ,  -).    .   ,     3-  . 
,   ,  .    (14001).
         (  3-  - ),  (13001)

----------


## AristoS

> ,  ,       ?     ,  - )))) 
>    . ,  ,       21 .   .....? ?


    26 .   .

 21- - .

           ().

   ,    - . 

 ,    .

----------


## Dimk

!  ,,      (26 .),     ?    ?

----------

> !  ,,      (26 .),     ?    ?


      .

----------


## AristoS

() ()

_____			
____________		
000000, _________________, . _________, . __

   __________________,

  ________________________ , 
  ___ %   ,
: ______________________________
 ________________________________,
  : _______________






, ________________________ (),       ______.


__ ________ 2002  						___________________

  ___  ___ _______ 2002 
  ()	_____________ (___________)

----------

*AristoS*,    .      ?       -,   "  ".

----------


## sema

**,   .       :Smilie:

----------

> 


*sema*,    ?  ,       ,  ?

----------


## sema

,      .

----------


## AristoS

-  .
   ()  -   ,    -  .
 .

----------


## sema

*AristoS*,           ?   .

----------


## AristoS

> *AristoS*,           ?   .


   -  - .

  ,     ....  :Wow:

----------


## sema

*AristoS*,    .        .         .

----------


## AristoS

> *AristoS*,    .        .         .


      - ,   ....   :yes:  

-    ? 
-  ?
-  ?
- ..... ..

----------


## Alip

! 
    : 2  ( ,  .).
.  .   40%  .
      20%  ..  20%    2-  .   10%  (  ).       . (    ?)        (   . ).
     ???
      ?

----------

1.     .  ,     .
2.      ,   "          00.00.0000"
3.       .
4.     .

----------


## sema

> 2.      ,   "          00.00.0000"


  .


 13001+14001.. . 439. 14-    . .   .    3-  .

----------


## Alip

!
         ? (  :    ....,      ?)
: "     3-  " 
   ?      ?

----------


## sema

-

----------


## Alip

.
.  13001  14001?

----------

> .


*sema*,    .3 ,   .  ,      -,        .          - ?        ,     ?

----------


## sema

**,      .      )

----------

20 %      .
         .
   ?

, ,       λ.
       λ,         λ.
      λ.

,   ,          .  , - ?

  ,  ,   ,             .

----------

> -  .
> 
>  .


      ?
  ,    -  ,  -  :Frown:

----------

> 1.     .  ,     .
> 2.      ,   "          00.00.0000"
> 3.       .
> 4.     .


 .3 :      ,        ?

----------


## Melkor

! 

      4        . 

   ,         ?
**    . - + * -* + *  13001* ( :    . 2.9  3.1;   -   .     (*   3  4?*);   - , ..  )?

   ?

   14001,      , ..   (      )?

 ...

,         ,   50 000 .,    - ,     50 000 .        ? (-   ,          ?)

     ,    )

 , !

----------

> 4        .


 -      ?  ,  .
 ,         ,          .          (1/4      )   3 ,   . 1     .   (  )          ,   3 .     ,   1  14001 ,       ,  .
  ,     .   - -      -       ,  -     .
..     , ,       -         .       .    ( ,      )      ,            .    -  ,     (      ).   , ,   14001 -     ,   .
   14001    ,     (   .1.2),     (   .1.1)

----------


## Melkor

()   (    ,      0      0%)

-,   13-  ,  14-?         13- ... :Hmm: 

 -     - ?

PS.   ...  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ()   (    ,      0      0%)
> 
> -,   13-  ,  14-?         13- ...
> 
>  -     - ?
> 
> PS.   ...  ...


 -   ? ,   ,  ,  ,  -     ,  - 
13-  ,       ,        .      ?

----------


## Melkor



----------


## Melkor

...   ,     (..    )  ...      13- .       ( - +    )   13- .

  ?

Ps.   .  ,       ( 10)    . ,   ,        => .

Pps.    -      ?  ,    ,    ,      ?

----------

> 1....   ,     (..    )  ...      13- .       ( - +    )   13- .
> Ps.   .  ,       ( 10)    . ,   ,        => .
> 
> Pps.    -      ?  ,    ,    ,      ?


 .  ,         .      -,    ,      .   , ,    ,     .
 -    ,           ,           ,               . 
    ,    .      .    ,      :

----------


## Melkor

.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bezum

.      ?
,  , 3   ,   .  "",   .
    ().

    -    ,  14001(.1,2,3, .,). 
  ,    . 
  ,  ,           .
       .

         .?           ?
   -  ,    ?
.

----------

> ().
>     -    ,  14001(.1,2,3, .,). 
>   ,    . 
>   ,  ,           .
>        .
>          .?           ?
>    -  ,    ?
> .


    .   . ,   , .    -    ,    .
     .  .  
     ,    -    ,   ,   100%  .     14 ,   .       ,     .           .
      ,    14    . ,

----------


## Bezum

> .
>       ,    14    . ,


 10000.
    ?   ?
       ...

----------


## Bezum

""     ,   ?
       ?

----------

> 10000.
>     ?   ?
>        ...


  .               .

----------


## Bezum

,   -      !  .    14001

----------

.       -   20000 .    ?

----------


## Alenajoly

,,  10000.     ,    .

----------


## Sart

.
 .     .      .        ,  -  ,          -)       ,           ?          ? )

----------


## ASBir

.
   2- ,  50/50...   ...  ( )  ...
             ...
.

----------

> ,   -      !  .    14001

----------

> ,,  10000.     ,    .


       .           ,   ?     ?

----------

> .       -   20000 .    ?


  ,   ,

----------

> .
>    2- ,  50/50...   ...  ( )  ...
>              ...
> .


      ? :Wink:  ,     ?

----------


## ASBir

> ? ,     ?


   ...

----------

> ...


  -      ,      . ..       , ,        -     .      , ..  (      ).     - ,             .  ,  14001,   ,   ,         ,      .
    ,    .            .          ,    .  ,   ,     , ..   .       1     ,    1    14001         ,

----------


## ASBir

> ,    .            .          ,    .  ,   ,     , ..   .       1     ,    1    14001         ,


  :     14001    13001  ?           2   1...

         ?

----------

> :     14001    13001  ?           2   1...
> 
>          ?


   ,       ,  
,    .           .    ,        .

----------


## ASBir

.

,           ???
         ?

----------

> .
> 
> ,           ???
>          ?


,    .
   ,     .

----------


## ASBir

> ,    .
>    ,     .


...  13        ?

----------


## ASBir

- ... 
 14001  13001    ?

    :
1.    
2.           
3.  14001 (    ?)
4.          14001 (     ?)
5.  13001 (   ?             ?)
6.       
7.  
8.     
9.  
10.      

 - ?

.

----------


## ASBir

,    - ?

----------

1. 
2. 
3., 
4.  14  -  . 
5., ,  
6. , 800 .
7-10.

----------


## ASBir



----------


## ASBir

14  ...

  312-, 
"...  **         ,   23,  2  26   ,                       24   ..."

- ,   ???

----------

> 14  ...
> 
>   312-, 
> "...  **         ,   23,  2  26   ,                       24   ..."
> 
> - ,   ???


.
   ,            ,   14- .
14-

----------


## ASBir

,       ...       ...    ?

----------

.
,    .      .    ,      ,   .        14001. ,     01.07.2009      ,      13001 ()    .
      ,   ,        .   ,    .

----------

> ,       ...       ...    ?


  .
      ,

----------


## StepinaNina

?

----------


## sarakot

,    ,       ,  .

----------

> ?


  -

----------


## LesExport

.
     50/50.    .
 ,    2 ,  100%   , .
     . /c    .

   ?       ?  ? !

----------


## Law



----------


## LesExport

> 


.
     ?

----------


## ninabul12376

() :
1.   
2.    2-       . .
3.  .    .

----------


## Lianka

:             2-.   .    13%

----------


## LesExport

> .
>      ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


       :
1)       (     ,    ).
2) .       .
, .

----------

> :
> 1)       (     ,    ).
> 2) .       .
> , .


1.    ? 
     .
2. ..    ?  -   ?

----------


## Leila

> 1.    ?
>      .


    ,   ?     ?  ,     ,   .



> 2. ..    ?  -   ?


   ,    .  14001.   .

----------

> ,   ?     ?  ,     ,   .


 ,     (  )      .
 ,     .   ,      .





> ,    .  14001.   .


   c  ?     ?
       ?
  ,     .
  ,    ().
 ,  .

     ,   .

----------


## Ulibka

> - ,      ,      ,        .       .


! , ,     1 .    ,   .   - .  ,      .        ? 
       -  ?

----------


## Leila

**,      .   ,   ,   -    -.    :

 ____ 
( ____)
_______

   ___
___________




, ______ ( ________, ____),       ____ (    ),         ___ .,   ___ %  ,    . 26   ,          . 6.1 . 23              .

, .

  "",             (    -,       ).          ,      ,      .
   ,      .

----------


## Leila

> , ,     1 .    ,   .


*Ulibka*,         "  ",    (  ..)   .



> - .  ,      .        ?


  :Big Grin:        .     ,        ,   .      .



> -  ?


 :Wow:      ?

 ,    .

----------


## Ulibka

> *Ulibka*,         "  ",    (  ..)   .
> 
>        .     ,        ,   .      .
> 
>      ?
> 
>  ,    .


,  ,     ,             ,    ???
 :   ,            .   ,       ,          ?        ,    ,      ?

----------


## Leila

> ,  ,     ,             ,    ???


   (  ).          .



> :   ,            .   ,       ,          ?


  - ( ) .   .    .  14001.     (     ).



> ,    ,      ?


    .    ,      . ,       ,  ,    ,      . ,  ,      ,        () .

----------

> 23              .


.   " "  , -  ,   , .

         ,   ,    .
        .

----------


## Leila

> " "  , -  ,   , .


,  ,  ,         ,      .    ,     .

----------


## Ulibka

> (  ).          .
> 
>   - ( ) .   .    .  14001.     (     ).
> 
>     .    ,      . ,       ,  ,    ,      . ,  ,      ,        () .


,      .        ? 
  -         ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


.



> -         ?


 , . , ,     ,  ,    .      .



> ,      .


   ""  :          (    ),       .       ,           .  . .

----------


## Ulibka

> ,   ?     ?  ,     ,   .
> 
>    ,    .  14001.   .


     ,    ,    ,      ,      ?
     ,     ,      ,    ?

----------


## Leila

> ,    ,    ,      ,      ?


    - .            ( !).



> ,     ,      ,    ?


  .  ,   ...

----------


## Ulibka

> - .            ( !).
> 
>   .  ,   ...


          - ?

----------


## Leila

> - ?


  .  - ? ? ,  .  -  .

----------


## Ulibka

> .  - ? ? ,  .  -  .


!)  !)    !

----------

.      .   .
1.   .              .
2.       .(   )
3.      .

 .

----------


## Law

> .   .


  :yes: 
                   ,    .    .        .

----------


## Leila

> !)  !)    !


.      :Smilie: 



> 1.   .              .


           . 



> 2.       .(   )


    ,          (      ,       ).  ""?        ,      ,  - ,   .



> 3.     .


    ?      .

----------

.
        .

      ,    ,     .
   - ..
,                (.).
,   ,   .
  -  2  ( ..,    )?

----------


## Law

> -  2  ( ..,    )?

----------


## Sarov

-.          .          ?       ?    ?    ?

----------


## Law

> -.


     . 



> .


          .410 .

----------


## AristoS

.

 ()        .

----------


## c

.    50/50 ( )=10000.     .    ..    .  .    .
1.    .
2.   .14001     
3.   -  2  ...
   ? 
        -     (..5000)

----------


## Law

* *    .

----------


## 1901

!!!
 :
 ( 10 000)     50%  ,    ..
  (  )        (50%    )   .       ??   . !

----------


## 333

,    -  .       ,      , ,   ,       (50%   )     .
        ,        .
         -     , ,

----------


## 1901

!
    ??

----------


## Sarov

?

----------


## Leila

. .

----------

> .
>         .
> 
>       ,    ,     .
>    - ..
> ,                (.).
> ,   ,   .
>   -  2  ( ..,    )?


  .
        ..

      "  " (  ).

    ?       .

----------


## Leila

> "  " (  ).


 ,     .



> ?       .


   ?

----------


## Mina2010

,  3   : 40%; 40%  20%.    20%   ,            10%.       ?   .?

----------


## sarakot

> 20%   ,            10%.       ?   .?


""-  ?       .
   ?  ,      ,     .  .14001   .

----------

?

----------


## sarakot

** ** **

----------

,   ...

  ,   2007 ,  10000  ( + ), 2  50/50.
 2009  -     0,   25 ,   0.
    .       (   ).   . 
   -    ...

,  -   ...

----------


## Leila

> .       (   ).  .


  :Smilie:    , ,    ?  0,   ?



> ,  -   ...


?        ,     . ,   () ,     ,    .

----------

> , ,    ?


 ,    ,    ...



> ?


  :Frown: 

,         500. (    ,     5000.)       500 ?

----------


## Leila

> ,    ,    ...


   ,     .



> ,         500. (    ,     5000.)       500 ?


     .     (  )    .       .   - 500,   500,  5000,   5000.

----------


## Kamyshan

! ,         :
1.   (  2008 ,   )   ( ,  ),   10000 ( ),   ( 50%).      ,           . 
 -          .
2.  ,  100%    .

----------


## Leila

> 1.   (  2008 ,   )   ( ,  ),   10000 ( ),   ( 50%).      ,           .
>  -          .


  () ,  ,  .         ,   ,   ,     .  ,  .



> 2.  ,  100%    .


,   ,  .

----------


## AristoS

> ! ,         :
> 1.   (  2008 ,   )   ( ,  ),   10000 ( ),   ( 50%).      ,           . 
>  -          .
> 2.  ,  100%    .


  -       .

       .

----------


## Leila

*AristoS*,    ""- "",    -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## 333

> -       .
> 
>        .


-      .
     ,         10 . 
       ,   , ..  2,    ,

----------


## Kamyshan

, ,  ,    .
   :
1.     
2.   50% 
3.          
4.   13001
5.   .

       ?

----------


## AristoS

> , ,  ,    .
> 
>    :
> 
> 1.     
> 
> 2.   50% 
> 
> 3.          
> ...







> -       .
> 
>        .


     ?

   -?

        ,      -.

   .

----------


## Leila

> 4.   13001


14001.



> ?


     (        ),     :Smilie:

----------


## 333

> , ,  ,    .
>    :
> 1.     
> 2.   50% 
> 3.          
> 4.   13001
> 5.   .
> 
>        ?


2.  ,   
3. ,   
4. 14001

 . -,    ,       10 . -,      . 
    -    ,         .
    ,       -    .
..      : ,          .     - ,      ,   ,  .      - ,             .           .   14001,     ,        . 
   -      .

----------


## 7

!

          -        13% ?

----------


## Leila

. 6.1 . 23   N 14-. 
 :
    29.12.2009 N 03-04-05-01/1032
    21.06.2010 N 03-04-06/2-126
    09.08.2010 N 03-04-06/2-174

----------


## 7

/-13%   2   ,  ?

----------


## 7

?

----------


## Leila

> /-13%   2   ,  ?


     ,   ,    .  .



> ?


 .

----------


## Leila

> ,   ,    .  .


     24  2010 . N 03-04-05/2-287   21  2010 . N 03-04-06/2-126. 
 ,       2-  .

----------


## 7

,       ?

----------


## Leila

* 7*,       .   ,        (  ).

----------


## 7

, ,        ,  ,.     01.02.2011     01.01.2011  31.01.2011.?

----------


## Leila

> 


 .         .



> 01.01.2011  31.01.2011.


             .  ,      .

----------


## 7

,.    200   800,   600     800 ?
      01.02,   29.04  03.05   ?

----------


## Leila

> ,.    200   800,   600


  :Smilie:  



> 800 ?


 :yes:     ,        .



> 01.02,   29.04  03.05   ?


,   - 02.05.

----------


## 7

2-, 3 ?      ?

----------


## Leila

> 2-, 3 ?


 2- ,  - 3.
 11   " ".

----------


## 7



----------


## Leila

.

----------


## R_u_dancing

,   .    ,         .
  . 
 :    2-  (    , .),     ,   ,   .   , .,    .       30% (3000 ).
     :
1.	      .      .    ?
2.	   .       ?    0 ,      3000 .      ?
3.	            / .     .     ?      ?
4.	  14001     .
5.	      .
   .
.

----------


## 7

?

----------


## Leila

> 1.       .      .    ?


.    .



> 2.    .       ?    0 ,      3000 .      ?


   ,     ?



> 3.             / .     .     ?


 .      . ( ,   ,    ).      ,   .



> 4.   14001     .
> 5.       .


.



> ?


* 7*,   .

----------


## R_u_dancing

Leila  .

2.      .
3.        ?

----------

,,     4 , 2     ,    , .   . 
  ,    4    ,       2       ,    14001  ,     .

----------


## Leila

> 2.      .


.



> 3.        ?


1.	 ,  ,   __%     ___ (__) .,        ____,    ______.
2.	,    ,  ,   ___      100%,    ___ (___) .

----------


## Leila

> ,   4    ,


 .



> 2       ,


,  ,     (  )   ,                 .



> 14001  ,     .


 - .   :Smilie:

----------


## AristoS

> .
> 
>  - .


,        ...
1.   .
2. ,  .
3. ,   .

,       .

    1.

----------


## Leila

*AristoS*, ,    "".
  15-    :yes:

----------


## 2009

,         15- !!!   4   1  ,    ,    ,   -       ...         15-,       ???

----------


## Egregor

> 


  :yes: ,

----------


## Spartak-TS

.             .         .     2011,   3  ,   .        ,      "",     .     2-       ,     ( ). :
1. -             ( )?
2. -                 (   )?           1-   30% -  .          .  ?
3. -       ,     - (   )  (   ,  -       )?
4.     46      (   ,     )?
5.   ,      ?
 .

----------


## kramskaya-a

:
1.      ( ,     )         .
2.   ,             .
3.  14    :   2          .  

2  ( - ):
1.       ,     .
2.  14     +     (0).

----------

(     -     )


      (     )      ,  14      2      2   
  -

----------


## Spartak-TS

> 14    :   2          .


   . -   .            (          5-6 . ),             , -:
1.       2 ,          ,      +     (     )?   . .  ?       ,     ?
2.         ,       ,        .     -                     .         ,   ?
     :
   14001,          ,      +    ;
      ,        ;
                  .
   , ,  .

----------


## sarakot

*Spartak-TS*,      (    )?   ,      . 14001        . ,         .  . 14    ( - ,  - ),  ( -- "0")     (  ).
:            .

----------


## Spartak-TS

> (    )?   ,      . 14001        . ,         .  . 14    ( - ,  - ),  ( -- "0")    (  ).
> :            .


,  .    (46  )     (      ),        ,   


> ( -- "0")


?

----------


## sarakot

> ,   ?


   .14001
1.   (=  )
2.   
5.     *0*
 ?

----------


## Spartak-TS

,   .      .   .

----------


## 2009

.     .
     ,  -           .

  2            ,        . 
     .   :
1.      (  )!? 
2.         .
3.     $       !?

----------


## Leila

> 2


        .   .



> 1.      (  )!?


.       . , . . . 21   .



> 2.         .


 14001,   .  - .



> 3.     $       !?


  . 
 : 
1)      -   . , ,     (,  , )    :Smilie: 
2)      -     ;    .
 "" :
1)     -    ,
2)   -  ;
  :
1)       -  ;
2)     -  .

   .    .                . ,     . ,   .

----------


## 2009

!
  :
1.   ,   14-   ,  . . 
2.  -    !? 
3. ** .. ""    -  ""        (3- )  - . 
** ( 2- ).       ""           - . 

       -     !?

    -   ,             !?

----------


## Leila

> 1.   ,   14-   ,  . .


     ?



> 2.  -    !?


   -    . ,      .  -   .



> 3.  .. ""    -  ""        (3- )  - .


 ,  .



> ( 2- ).       ""           - .


.     .



> -     !?


  - .         .
  -  ,    .



> -   ,             !?


    . . . 2 . 432  .    . 1 . 433  . 440  ,       ,   ,  ,          .

----------


## 2009

-  !=)
  !=)

----------


## seweryanka

!!!! !!!-   .  ()   .  , 1 -  -       ,   ,      5 .    (    ).             .  ,   -    .   , .1- (  )      ?        ,   -       .  -       .  -   !  !- !  -, ,   .       ,       ,       . .     . 2 -     ,         .,.,   .         . , ,   ,    ,     , . 22        .      ,   .    -   !,       (  22.09.11)       ,    ,    , ()-   100 ,       !  ,     1-1.5   .    ,    .    - ?      .            ?  !

----------


## 2009

!!! !!!             .    !?  !?          !?

----------


## sarakot

> !!! !!!             .    !?  !?          !?


,      ?      ?      /.    ,     .

----------

,    30%   70%.    ,      80 50, ?     ?

----------

81  75 -  ,   ,     ,  ;
 75  50/51 -  .
      ?

----------

,     ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


. 2 . 2 . 14   :           ,    .

       N 10,   N 03-6/  29.01.2003 "        ".




> ,     ?


  ,  ,        . 
 ,          .

----------



----------


## Leila

** ,        (   ).

----------

! , ,   :         ,     ?   ,  ...  :   -  ?   ,  ... 
:    28.12.11.

----------


## Malder

-     .   49 %   (  )      - 51 % . -          ?                     ,  .  ?

----------


## sarakot

> -     .   49 %   (  )      - 51 % . -          ?                     ,  .  ?


           .      ? ,     .    (.     )            . :Big Grin:

----------


## Leila

> ,     .    (.     )


  :Smilie:      .

----------

,     ?

----------


## Leila

?



> ,     ?


- .  .

----------


## lisitza

2008      2 .  - 10 000.   20%.       ,  .      2 .           .       .   ,       , .     (    ),    .
       ?
    20%     (),  ,    ?
      .
 . :Smilie: 
 ,       ,    ....

----------

,  ,  ,      ?
 ,    ,  ,

----------

> - .  .


  ,   ,

----------


## 1

.   .   ,    .

  2  50/50,  ""      .
1.       ?   ?    ?
2.             3 ,        -  ,       ,      .        ,        . 
3.       ,      ,         ,      100%.

----------


## sarakot

> 1.       ? .


  ,        ,   :     :Smilie: 



> 2.             3 ,        -  ,       ,      .


    "" . 14 .



> 3.       ,      ,         ,      100%.


  :   -    :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ,        ,   :    
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     "" . 14 .
> 
> 
> 
>   :   -


1. .

2.   ,    ,  ,    .        .       1  .         ,    (     2  ,   ()  500000 )     1  .   ,          .        500 000   ,     500 000.          .
3.     ,     " "    ?     50%      100%,          .      .

----------


## bnn76

* !!!!*
  ,      :
     1/2         ,               ,          (       )                 ????  :Wow:

----------


## sarakot

> 


    (             ),
          " ", (        -     ,     ),
          .

----------

, .
  2  (50/50).   ,   - . ,     .  ,   ,        -   -   .      ( (  2-   )?

----------


## sarakot

**,         ?        (   )     () .             .           . (    -   :Smilie:

----------

> , .
>   2  (50/50).   ,   - . ,     .  ,   ,        -   -   .      ( (  2-   )?


   .  .

,   ,        .     .


   2 .

 - ,     .
 - .
  ,     .


    ,    .  ..,   .
     .

    ?
     .

----------


## fifa18

!

    : 2  \ 1- 51%,  2-49%\.  \49%\   .            .       -  3   % , ..     .     ,     .              ,  .      2   ,      \..         3     -,  ,   +    \     .     \  3 . 2-   . .

 !

----------

?   ,   ?      ?   ,  .,  .  .   ,

----------


## 3

> " .   ." 
> 
>  ,     ,     .  
> 
> ,   ""     (  ..) " "  .
> 
>     ().
>   (-  ..) , , , 14001 + .
>    (  ),   ,    ,   2000  (), 13001.
> ...


  2000 .?  . ?     ?   ?

----------


## monwm

,     .    :
   2007     1  100% ,  .      .      2009 .
   :
1.      01.02.2013  (  ,   )
2.        02.02.2013
3.    +  02.02.2013
4.           100%   03.02.2013
5.            100%   04.02.2013
6.   14001  .

  . 
1.          14001 ?          ?
2.          
3.   ,                14001   .               .
  .     .  ,    ,      ?     ,       .?  - ,      13001 ?

         ,  .

----------


## sarakot

> 4.           100%   03.02.2013


....






> 5.            100%   04.02.2013


   ,   (    )
  .13  (  ,      )

----------


## .

!

  !!!       ,    ,             .

     15%   ,   ,       . ..   .     (     )          .      -  
  (    ):
1.	     ,   ,    .
2.	    (2  3 )   ,       .
3.	    ,                .
4.	 .14001         ..
5.	                  , ..   .
:
1.	..         ,    ,   ,      .           ?
2.	       ?
3.	  ,       (     )? 
4.	        - ?
5.	      -      ?
6.	         ?

 !

----------


## sarakot

> 1. ..         ,    ,   ,      .           ?


        ,     //,            .



> 3.   ,       (     )?


 



> 5.       -      ?


  -       




> 6.          ?


        (   )

----------


## .

> 1.         ,     //,            . 
> - ..           ,           ..          .14001      ?         -  !
> 
> 3.  
> -   ,  ?         , ..   ()?
> 
> 5.   -       
> 
> 
> 6.         (   )


  !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

> 2.        ?


, .   -    ,     .



> 4.         - ?


 .

----------


## sarakot

> -   ,  ?


  :Smilie: 

    " "

----------


## .

> " "


 - ,           .       -   ,      ,   ,      ,     "" ,     -   :Smilie: )

----------

!

 .  .            : 
1.     . 
2.    .
3.     : 1.   . 2.    ???

     ?

!

----------


## sarakot

> 


 :yes: 



> 1.     .


,          .



> 2.    .
> 3.     : 1.   .





> 2.

----------


## Leila

+          .

----------

> ,          .



 !)

----------

> +          .


 !)

----------

> +          .



         ?
!

----------


## monwm

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
>    ,   (    )
>   .13  (  ,      )


.  :

1.      01.02.2013  (  ,   )
2.        02.02.2013
3.    +  02.02.2013
4.    100%    02.02.2013
6.   14001  .

     14001

.1, .2.   .16_ 3, .17_ 3 (2),   .16_ 3, .17_ 3 (2), .31_ , .32_  (2), .33_  (3) -   ?
     :
 : .7_ , .8_  (2),  : .7_ , .8_  (2)
 :
 :
1.    ,    ,        (    ?)
2.   14001   
     (  )   
3.  -   ?
  :
1.    ,    ,       
2.   14001     
3.    
4.      
5.      
6.   -?

----------


## sarakot

> 4.    100%    02.02.2013



    ,  ....



> :


 




> :

----------


## monwm

> 


 ?           +  14001,           ....

----------


## Nattallek

,,    : 
1.       ,   . 
2. 1  2   50% .
3.    2- ,    100%  
:
1.     ? .14001?
2.      ,?
3.    2- ? -   ?
4.          
5.      ?
 ....

----------


## sarakot

*monwm*, 
 .   -,     .

----------


## sarakot

> ?


  () 
       /?

    ,            



> 1.       ,   .


.14 / +  ,

----------


## Nattallek

> /?


     ....         /

----------


## Nattallek

> .14 / +  ,


 .. :Embarrassment:

----------

*Nattallek*,   - .

         .

----------


## Nattallek

(  )  ....  :   14001,    . 4 (           ,         ),    ,   .     13001,   ,   ,      ( ),    14001 ,      . .   ,   .

----------


## Nattallek

1-       ...   .14001    ???   2-  ...
1)    , 
2)     ,   100%......     :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## sarakot

> .14001

----------

